Ask HN: What books should I read to forward my career as a engineer? - talson
======
broahmed
Clean Code by Robert Martin. You'll see it mentioned frequently on HN and
online in general. Changed the way I wrote code almost immediately. I kind of
wish it had been a part of my university curriculum. I'm sure we HNers can
pick on the book for this and for that (can't any book?) but overall I think
it's excellent.

For other books, this page is also a good start:
[https://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-
news](https://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-news)

------
romanhn
Designing Data-Intensive Applications by Martin Kleppmann. If you ever plan on
working on systems with high availability, high throughput or high data volume
requirements, this is the book to read. Great balance between practical and
theoretical, best book on distributed systems IMO.

------
maynman
Speaking from a software engineering perspective, here are a few that I found
really valuable. I've seen them recommended by people I respect on many
occasions.

Code Complete by Steve McConnell [https://www.amazon.com/Code-Complete-
Practical-Handbook-Cons...](https://www.amazon.com/Code-Complete-Practical-
Handbook-
Construction/dp/0735619670/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_14_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=QJM78ERQ7QGZW743V30B)

The Mythical Man Month by Frederick Brooks [https://www.amazon.com/Mythical-
Man-Month-Software-Engineeri...](https://www.amazon.com/Mythical-Man-Month-
Software-Engineering-Anniversary-ebook/dp/B000OZ0N6M)

------
franzwong
No matter you want to become a manager or architect, you need to know how to
run a project.

The Phoenix Project: A Novel about IT, DevOps, and Helping Your Business Win
[https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Project-DevOps-Helping-
Busine...](https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Project-DevOps-Helping-
Business/dp/1942788290/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1547182833&sr=1-2&keywords=project+phoenix)

~~~
laurentl
I would recommend _The Goal_ (E. Goldratt) over _The Phoenix Project_.
Although The Goal is not about IT, I feel it’s much more didactic on how to
identify problems and deal with them. In The Phoenix Project, things kinda
fall into place without any deeper reasoning about why they should.

------
luminousmen
A must: Code Simplicity by Max Kanat-Alexander [https://www.amazon.com/Code-
Simplicity-Fundamentals-Max-Kana...](https://www.amazon.com/Code-Simplicity-
Fundamentals-Max-Kanat-Alexander/dp/1449313892)

------
MattLeBlanc001
How to win friends and influence people.

This is a must read. It will give you a lot of insight on how to deal with
people.

------
notomorrow
* Hackers and painters * Deep work * The Code

